# Can anybody identify this strain of leaf ?



## goldcoaster (Dec 13, 2005)

can anybody identify this




found in a rainforest, here in sub-tropical Gold Coast, Queensland Australia.

Has a similar smell than the usual marijuana leafs 

any ideas anyone?


----------



## skunk (Dec 14, 2005)

donno.


----------



## skunk (Dec 14, 2005)

donno.try to dry and smoke and let us know .


----------



## advocate (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like parsley


----------



## goldcoaster (Dec 24, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> donno.



What I can tell you it is definetly a strain of marijuana.

Leaf dried and smoked I get a high that's identical to smoking the familiar stuff.

Can't wait till flowering time, I'm keen to find out what the buds are like off this particular strain...

Interesting is this strain of plant is quite prevalent and is remarkably similar in appearance as far as the plant formation and leaf is concerned to several common garden plants, except this grows quicker and taller (some of the plants in our nearby rainforest have grown to over 3m tall, several are near a public walking track, hundreds of people pass through there on their walks all the time nobody recognizes it for what it is).

This is great, free choof !


----------



## Micola (Dec 29, 2005)

Goldcoster,
    I'd be very carefull about smoking something just because it "looks or smells" like pot. The Marijana plant is and looks the same all over the world (trade mark leaves) with the differances being in the type (sativ./Indi.). My take on this is, if you don't know the chem. make up on this plant, DON'T SMOKE IT.
It could make you sick or worse,KILL YOU !!!


----------



## skunk (Dec 29, 2005)

you have a valid point there mic .i would say any thing toxic will cause you to get a buzzing affect whether its eating it ,smoking or sniffing like gasoline or glue .i would go to your nearest nursery and ask them before you do anything else stupid . sorry to be so blunt but if i was in the woods and saw something on the grown that was  brown with nuts in it and it smelled and looked like brownies . i dont think that i would assume granny had a picnic  the day before and left it there for a free sample .


----------

